# I want to see your



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 13, 2009)

I like these color themed posts so I decided I want to see all of your true greys, (not silvers). I love grey horses, not sure why just do




.

Here are mine, Maple Hollows After Dark, 2yr old stallion:











And his mommy, Lucky Four Blue Chip Electra:


----------



## krissy3 (Jun 13, 2009)

I have a nice gray gelding ...you can view her on my post .."for krissy3..confromation...someone else had to post the photos for me.. in this catagory, it was posted a few days ago so you will have to scroll down



oh wait ..maybe mine is a silver..but people call it a gray . well have a look and let me know if its a silver or gray

Thanks


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 13, 2009)

Well the mare in my avatar right now is a true gray - genetically a silver bay frame overo (LWO+) pinto, sired by Cross Country Call Me Awesome out of a Blue Boy bred mare (where the gray came from).

She is a registered Pinto and has a PtHA register of merit (ROM) in Miniature Halter. Never showed her in color though!!


----------



## Jessica_06 (Jun 13, 2009)

I have one, Pleasant View's Little Ms Dangerous 36" Grey Mare, Went to her first show last weekend and did very well! Here's a couple pictures of her from last week!











Thanks for letting me share!

~Jessica


----------



## wpsellwood (Jun 13, 2009)

Yea, a grey post! I have a few. I love grey its really one of my favorite colors or should I say gene?

Anyhow here are mine.





Arielle






Gracie Lou






Isidora


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't have any gray minis, but I do LOVE grays and still have a gray QH mare. One day I'll have a gray mini!


----------



## Watcheye (Jun 13, 2009)

Snowberry Farms Funny Side











He has Blue Boy.

This is my shortest mini (I think Elliot is a little taller) and he thinks hes the BIGGEST. He is quite the show off (big time! Especially if there are big horses. He is showing off to one in the second picture that my mom was riding outside of his pasture



). I LOVE his forelock hiding his cute and tiny ears as well as his little nose


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 13, 2009)

Gorgeous horses everyone!!! And Krissy3 I think yours is a grey if it was the last horse in that post. I love all of the different shades of grey there are!


----------



## miniaddiction (Jun 14, 2009)

It would seem I have a ''thing'' for Greys!! I dont particularly, but I somehow ended up with three and love them all! Here are my girls

Katie, born black











Ruby, born chestnut (out of Katie)











Dancer, born silver bay pinto


----------



## krissy3 (Jun 14, 2009)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Gorgeous horses everyone!!! And Krissy3 I think yours is a grey if it was the last horse in that post. I love all of the different shades of grey there are!


Hey thanks for the input. I never really thought too much about greys until I got one ...its a fun color.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jun 14, 2009)

This is one of my favorite mares, MiLo's Silver Lady. She is a true gray, born solid black. She has lightened each year until she is now a silvery white with little flecks of black all through her. She gets the prettiest soft grey bloom on her face in the summer and I just love the babies she throws - a grey about every other year. Nothing is prettier in harness than a true grey!

With her, in some of the photos, is her son, MiLo's Ladies Man, also a true grey.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jun 14, 2009)

Here is one of our Stallions. D&S Mack The Knife ASPC/AMHR He is under 34" could be triple regisitered.

Here he is as a 2 year old.






[SIZE=14pt]And this is him now.[/SIZE]









He is Sire to some very nice babies for us.


----------



## wwminis (Jun 14, 2009)

Here's a couple of shots of 20 year old Top 5 World Halter Champion 27" NFCs Quicksilver

























And here's some shots of his 8 year old 25.5" son WWC Miniatures Heza Silver Star who is now a gelding!






Here's Heza talking to a weanling colt!


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Jun 15, 2009)

GRAY SABINO FILLY (NOT TESTED), AT LEAST I THINK SHE IS GRAY






COVENTRY LANE'S FOXY LADY


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 15, 2009)

Absolutely stunning horses everybody, keep em comin!!!


----------



## rockin r (Jun 15, 2009)

I "think" Lady is a Grey...At least her papers say she is



We all know how that can go!

Youngs Silver Lady...


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 15, 2009)

rockin r said:


> I "think" Lady is a Grey...At least her papers say she is
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how that can go! Youngs Silver Lady...


She looks to be a silver dapple to me but at least it is a nice light silvery one, she is very pretty!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 16, 2009)

I so love my grey girl





Baxters Silver Sensation


----------



## WICKERSHAM MINIATURES (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey Everyone, I have a beautiful Grey Miniature that was an AMHA top ten halter champion back in 1999. He belonged to Nell Jackson of K-Nell Miniatures at that time. He is an awesome little stud and has really produced some pretty babies for me, putting his awesome head on all of his get. He has had a tiny little fella this year that is also turning Grey. We call the foal "Trouble" because he is full of himself and is always coming around messing with us. He should mature at a huge 24 to 26 inch height. He is my husband's favorite, mainly because he is so small. I will try to insert a picture of both horses but since I am new at all of this, I am not sure it will work. We will see. Okay, I can't seem to get but one picture on here at a time. Mine are all too big. So, this is the foal before he was clipped. I will try to get another picture of him in here on a separate post. Thanks, Cindy


----------



## WICKERSHAM MINIATURES (Jun 18, 2009)

This is Trouble after he was clipped. I am having a hard time getting these pictures on here. Sorry.





Cindy


----------



## WICKERSHAM MINIATURES (Jun 18, 2009)

Okay, I can't get Custom Made's photo on here. The only picture I have of him right now is on my website and that is because I had to get a new computer, ............Plus, I don't know how to make my photos smaller. I will try to figure all this stuff out and try again later!!




Love everyone's grey minis!!!!


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Jun 18, 2009)

Two Sox-

Two Sox


----------



## maryann (Jun 21, 2009)

I can't believe I almost missed a thread on Greys!!

We have a little 30 inch grey stallion that is just full of himself. He is 7 now and still acts like a colt. He rears on command, plays in the pasture with my husband like a puppy running and chasing and being chased. We are not breeding anymore and have thought of selling him but just can't bring ourselves to let him go yet. He is just Mr. personality.

Here is Pride of Blue Blue Blazes ( AMHR) Gander Hills Legacys Pride ( AMHA) as a 2 year old. He looked kind of red and roaning at this age.






And here he is now at seven.






Collage courtesy of Ferin Mershon


----------

